# 16" JA Fay & Egan 316 jointer



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I face joined some old farm house floor joists sections that I have had stored in the shop for a while. Few pieces of Red Oak and Chestnut. Man, face jointing those 11" wide old tibmers was a real pleasure with the 316.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Almost done. Just waiting for the guard repair to be finished up, which should happen Monday or Tuesday.

Just have a few odds and ends to button up.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Great job on the jointer D, really came out nice....:thumbup::thumbsup:




B:thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That is awesome. A 16" jointer isn't even right. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Spencer said:


> That is awesome. A 16" jointer isn't even right. Thanks for posting the pics.


I know, I should have got a 30" one.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Guard has been repaired and is now ready for prep and paint.

The leading edge was gone on it. The break on narrow section had a repair on it that looked like a giant tumor. He said that was actually the hardest part to repair.

I was prepared to spend a bit of money on this repair. I was thinking 150 bucks at least.

Grand total: $90.00

I dropped off a few more parts, they wanted some business cards and I grabbed a stack of theirs.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Almost done. Just waiting for the guard repair to be finished up, which should happen Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Just have a few odds and ends to button up.


Dude....that thing looks awesome.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Came out really nice D, :thumbup:



B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Really nice looking restoration. One to be proud of for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, what a machine. Looks like new now :thumbup:

Nice job.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I did a little research on the 'property of' badge on it. This jointer's SN fits it in 1942-1944 range.

It was sold by a dealer in Buffalo, NY. I believe it went right to the company' whose tag is on it.

The tag reads: American Machine & Foundry Company
A.M.F. Pinspotter's division.

I found this article on the history of AMF. http://oldbowling.com/page2.html

Seems this jointer probably made the pattern's for some of the first automatic pinspotter's.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, so your Fay & Egan came from Buffalo,NY.....:clap::clap::clap:

I wonder if it arrived with piles of snow on it..:blink: :laughing: 



What a small world it is after all....so did your F & A have anything to do with the development of the pin setter machine...maybe pattern making of the machine itself...:blink:


Love the history on the Arn, thanks for sharing the history on your jointer D,.....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Guard is done. The place that repaired it, is working on repairing the broken break arm. All that needs done is to hook up my DC to the custom rectangular adapter that my oldest girl helped build.

New video to follow soon.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That looks awesome Darce.......seriously..:thumbsup::clap:


B,:thumbup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Great job!
I really like the gold lettering accent.:thumbsup:

What is the paint color and manuf.? It looks like an antique bronze of some sort.
It looks great on that machine.
Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Railman said:


> Great job!
> I really like the gold lettering accent.:thumbsup:
> 
> What is the paint color and manuf.? It looks like an antique bronze of some sort.
> ...


I got the paint at Ace. 
It is an Ace branded paint called rust stop. 
The color is called dark bronze tone. 

I have been painting all my keepers that color.


----------

